# 2012 LS 6MT Transmission Whine



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like the output shaft bearing has gone bad if it doesn't matter what gear you're in.

Nonetheless, this should be covered under your warranty - let us know if they'll tell you anything about the failure.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Whine, like you describe, is usually from the gear faces. It could be poor machining from production causing the mating faces to not mesh properly. The transmission may be a bit low on fluid, causing insufficient lubricant on the gear faces. If it were mine, I'd try a drain/refill with the Amsoil synthetic fluid that has been discussed here on the notchy shift thread before I'd do anything more expensive. Of course you'd want to give the dealership a chance to correct it first.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RPHenry250, 

Please be sure to keep everyone posted. If you need assistance while your vehicle is at the dealership, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

The dealer called this afternoon and told me they couldn't replicate the noise. I told the service advisor "You already told me the technician heard the noise". He said, "No I told you wrong. The technician said he's heard a noise similar to what you described before in transmissions. He couldn't hear it in your car." I took the technician and service manager each for a ride. I could hear it, but for some reason they couldn't. Maybe it's because it's very faint. Maybe it's because I spend 2 hours a day in the car, so I notice every little noise it makes. The service manger said he wanted to fix it, but at this point he doesn't have anything to fix. He said if it gets worse to call him. 

The service manger said it could be tire noise. (They tried to tell me a bad hub last year was tire noise.) I'm getting the tires rotated tomorrow (already was for mileage) and we will see if the noise goes away. I doubt it does.

I figure it's either gear mesh or a bad output shaft bearing.

I wonder if I should wait until the first of the year and have them put chassis ears on it. That's what they eventually had to do to find the bad front left hub.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know the exact internal design of the 6MT in the Cruze, but there has to be at least one gear set that is in constant mesh with even a minor load in it. The ring and pinion set come to mind first. Unless the transmission is low on fluid, I'd be surprised if it got much worse, or louder, with age. If it's a bearing, then it might well get worse if the bearing's parts are failing. If it were mine, I'd be doing a fluid change to see if it changed things. That wouldn't affect any warranty coverage and would not be a very expensive thing to try. Either that, or find another dealership to look at it.


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm going to change the fluid to AMSOIL Synchromesh as soon as I can and see if that helps.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RPHenry250, 

As Jim Frye stated, you can certainly get another opinion. If you choose to wait and have it looked at again in the future, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I will probably take it to another dealer in my area soon. The noise is making me crazy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just pretend it's the whine from the supercharger


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll share that on another vehicle (my 96 Maxima) cupped tires sounded just like transmission whine to me. Went through lots of stuff before I finally replaced the tires and got peace and quiet again.


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm fairly certain it's not tire noise. The tries have about 10K on them and were just rotated last Tuesday. The sound didn't change. No alignment issues.

I did get some AMSOIL 75W-90 MTG the other day. I hope to swap it in this week...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

Put in the AMSOIL MTG today. 50 ounces came out, 72 ounces went in. I'll give it a week or so and see what happens...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

At this time, the AMSOIL MTG has had no effect on the whining noise. The transmission seems to shift smoother (I have not had any issue with 1-2 shift grind) and it is less noisy at idle (it used to make a slight whirring noise when in neutral and engine idling - that is all but gone). I'm going to give it a few more days, but I will likely be taking the car back to the dealer for them to find what is causing the noise and to repair it under warranty. I will not accept "we can't hear the noise" again.


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

See if this link works...It's an audio clip of the whining noise.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B23...RCMmZfdmU1N0k4aFRVc3lv/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I took the car back to the dealer last Wednesday so they could investigate the noise again. They called today and said that the transmission is supposed to make that whining noise and that everything is normal.

Did any of y'all hear the whining noise in the audio file I posted earlier? What do you guys think?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RPHenry250 said:


> I took the car back to the dealer last Wednesday so they could investigate the noise again. They called today and said that the transmission is supposed to make that whining noise and that everything is normal.
> 
> Did any of y'all hear the whining noise in the audio file I posted earlier? What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


1.4T here, but M32. That sound isn't normal. 

That's not an alternator or something in the serp. path, is it? Doesn't change at all with RPM?

If they claim it's normal, ask to take another MT Cruze on the lot for a drive with them (if they even have any)


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't think it was normal either. I asked why it just started making the noise and they said the transmission was "just breaking in". I don't buy it.

It doesn't change at all with engine RPM. It is speed dependent.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I called them just a minute ago. I asked if I could drive a brand new MT Cruze and see if it makes the noise. The service advisor first said that a new car's transmission most likely wouldn't make the noise because it wasn't broken in. I told him that transmissions don't start whining after they are "broken in". He then told me that the 2014s don't have the same transmission as the 2012s. I told him that I wasn't aware of a transmission change in the year models. This time, they told me that they couldn't replicate the noise. I reminded the service advisor that both he and technician claimed that they heard the noise last Wednesday.


They finally told me I could test drive a 2014. They also told me to file a claim with GM Customer Assistance.


Erica Tiffany, I'm unsatisfied with the answers I have been given regarding the whining noise I suspect is originating from my car's transmission.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I went to get my car this morning because I was going to take it somewhere else. The dealer wouldn't give it to me and told me they were going to go through the entire thing in depth and find what is making that whining noise! They gave me something else to drive in the meantime.

Thanks Erica Tiffany for getting in on this!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad to see GM responding to your plight. Good Luck. I hope the dealership is better at fixing things than they are at diagnosing them. Hopefully, they will have someone from GM Powertrain advising them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's what were here for Jim Frye. We are so glad that we can help! Happy holidays!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I just heard from the dealer. They said the front right hub was bad and changed it out. Due to the difficulties in hearing and locating the noise, I'll take it for a spin and make sure it's gone. I won't be able to go by there until tomorrow morning.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi RPHenry,

Keep us posted on your visit to the dealership tomorrow. If there is anything we can do to help feel free to message us.

Amber N. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi RPHenry,
> 
> Keep us posted on your visit to the dealership tomorrow. If there is anything we can do to help feel free to message us.
> 
> ...


Jackie a member in the thread about the PCV valve needs you to get involved and contact his dealer again.. He is getting the run around and needs someone from GM to step in before he is pushed away from the brand..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

Guess what? It still whines. The dealer said they would have to get a field service engineer involved to go any further. They said it may be several weeks before the engineer is available, and that they would contact me then.

I did take the service manager for a ride and he clearly heard the noise. He even thinks it's coming out of the transmission, but he told me he can't replace the transmission without a field engineer recommending it to GM.

I'm getting frustrated with this situation as far as the dealer is concerned.


I have my car now, whining transmission and all. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

RPHenry250 said:


> Guess what? It still whines. The dealer said they would have to get a field service engineer involved to go any further. They said it may be several weeks before the engineer is available, and that they would contact me then.
> 
> I did take the service manager for a ride and he clearly heard the noise. He even thinks it's coming out of the transmission, but he told me he can't replace the transmission without a field engineer recommending it to GM.
> 
> ...


Don't get too frustrated with your dealer yet.
They can only go as far as GM will let them and I know for a fact GM doesn't let dealers exchange a trans based on their recommendation.
Only a Field Service Manager can overide the warranty limitations a dealer must stay within.

For now, it appears the whine is a irritation and it will be resolved....be patient.

Rob


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

The frustration is more about them telling me: 1) we hear the noise; 2) wait, no we don't; 3) we hear it now, it's hubs; 4) no, we mean it's the transmission and supposed to whine; 5) no, it's the transmission and it's not supposed to whine; 6) it's the hubs; 7) we replaced the hubs and fixed the wine.

I guess I wasn't too clear.

I'm glad the field engineer is getting involved and someone will finally know for sure what is wrong.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi WhiteAndBright,

Could you please give me his username or direct him to send us a PM. We would be happy to assist him/her. We will be out for a few days but I will be back on Monday. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My bet is they will swap the transaxle out for a new one. The offending one will be shipped back to engineering for analysis. We'll likely never know what the cause was. Hope they make it better for you.


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

If that's the case, I'm gonna see if they could provide a failure analysis. That might help others.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I am 75% certain this is a failed 6th gear bearing. 

Known issue with M32 transmissions, especially ones that were low on fluid from the factory. I've learned from the guys in Europe that the capacity is 2.536 quarts. We've drained anywhere from 1 quart to 1.9 quarts. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

Update: Per the dealer's request, I took my car to them this morning. The field engineer will be there in the morning to look at it. I'm sure they will find something.

Also, the whine is starting to progress - it is now audible at all speeds over 30 MPH and is not drowned out much by road noise anymore.


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

Update: The field engineer has told the dealer to replace the transmission.

No word yet on a time frame.

I asked if the clutch was gong to be replaced as well, and they are going to get back with me.

I have had no issues with the clutch, but seeing as how the transmission is going to be replaced, should I go ahead and replace the clutch, too? The car has 55K on it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RPHenry250 said:


> Update: Thehe field engineer has told the dealer to replace the transmission.
> 
> No word yet on a time frame.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really worry about it. These clutches seem to have a decent amount of life on them.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I wouldn't really worry about it. These clutches seem to have a decent amount of life on them.


Not doubting the lifespan of the original clutch, but since they would have everything apart, it would be relatively inexpensive to put a new clutch disk and throwout bearing in now, as opposed to tearing it all apart again later. There's a lot more labor in this for a front dirver than a rear driver. Of course this is assuming that the car is going to be kept for a 100K miles or more.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This is a no brainer.....maybe one hour additional labor + part on your dime to exchange a clutch disc......not doing it is the same as replacing a brake caliper and re using the old pads.
False economy if you don't take advantage of this, IMO.

Rob


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got my car back today with a brand new transmission in it! No abnormal noises or issues of any kind. Transmission shifts great! I'm a happy camper.

Here is what was replaced under warranty during the transmission whine quest:
Right front hub assembly
Transaxle
Trans lube
Rear main oil seal
Coolant
Intake manifold assembly

I'm not exactly sure why they replaced the intake manifold. I never got a detailed answer. They just said it was replaced when I asked about it. 

I didn't replace the clutch at this time.

As they put OE lube back in the transmission, I am going to swap in Amsoil Synchromesh in the next day or so (I ordered some from XR and it showed up quite promptly!). 

Thank you, Erica Tiffany for getting the ball rolling! Also, thank you to everyone for your input and comments.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RPHenry250 said:


> I got my car back today with a brand new transmission in it! No abnormal noises or issues of any kind. Transmission shifts great! I'm a happy camper.
> 
> Here is what was replaced under warranty during the transmission whine quest:
> Right front hub assembly
> ...


Let the transmission break in for a thousand miles or so with the OE fluid before you swap in the Synchromesh. No sense in driving around with wear metals in your trans fluid for no good reason.


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let the transmission break in for a thousand miles or so with the OE fluid before you swap in the Synchromesh. No sense in driving around with wear metals in your trans fluid for no good reason.


Good idea.

On another note, I do know the transmission will be returned to GM so they can tear into it and see what failed. I don't know if I will be able to get a RCFA report, but I'll try and see what I can find out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cg88 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry to dig this thread out from the dead, but it appears I am having this exact same problem with the transmission on my '12 Eco 6MT as well. Just like yours, the noise was very faint - noticed it especially in 4th gear at first. The noise has become significantly louder over the past couple of months and sounds exactly the same as your audio clip - only louder.

I brought my car back to the dealer earlier today and had a mechanic ride along with me to confirm. Right away he noticed the noise and said "sounds like a bearing or a gear meshing issue of some sort." I have an appointment booked for next week to confirm this.

Will keep everyone posted on what happens in my case.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cg88 said:


> Sorry to dig this thread out from the dead, but it appears I am having this exact same problem with the transmission on my '12 Eco 6MT as well. Just like yours, the noise was very faint - noticed it especially in 4th gear at first. The noise has become significantly louder over the past couple of months and sounds exactly the same as your audio clip - only louder.
> 
> I brought my car back to the dealer earlier today and had a mechanic ride along with me to confirm. Right away he noticed the noise and said "sounds like a bearing or a gear meshing issue of some sort." I have an appointment booked for next week to confirm this.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted on what happens in my case.


Most likely also a bearing. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cg88 (May 12, 2012)

Just picked up my car from the dealer. They are indeed replacing my transmission too. They didn't go into detail as to what they suspected was wrong with it - other than to say it's "non-serviceable" and the entire unit has to be replaced. Based on what was described here and on the Vauxhall forums, likely 6th gear bearing like what was suggested. I've opted to have the clutch replaced at the same time since it makes sense to do it now. New transmission should be here next Tuesday and installed next day.

If anything, I'm curious to know how much life the clutch has left on my car - now that it has 137,000km (~85k mi) on it. Regardless, glad to see the trans is getting replaced under warranty.

RPHenry250 - any update since having yours replaced? Did you end up changing out the GM fluid for anything else?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Rphenry switched to AMSOIL transmission fluid like many others in this forum. I recommend you do the same and fill to 2.5 quarts to get better lubrication on that bearing. It is a known trouble area. 

For stock vehicles, I recommend AMSOIL Synchromesh. 

http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...mission-fluid-5w-30/?code=MTFQT-EA&zo=5224266

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

cg88,
As Xtreme mentioned, I did switch to AMSOIL Synchromesh. I made the switch about 2,000 miles after the transmission was replaced. I put in 2.5 quarts.

I have not noticed any abnormal issues since the transmission was replaced.

Sounds like you had an easier time getting your dealer to agree that the transmission needed to be replaced.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rddiehl (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok I was reading through this post and I had the trans replaced on my cruze last year for the same issue. They wanted to tell me that it was the struts making that noise and I told them BS. I happen to be an Auto Tech by trade. So if any of you have this issue tell the tech it put a hose on the vent for the trans , run it into the cab and take it for a drive and they will hear the very distinct bearing noise. Granted we should not have to tell the tech how tondo their job, but sometimes they need an idea on how to diagnose.


----------



## cg88 (May 12, 2012)

I ended up taking my car in twice for the noise. First time I will admit it was quite quiet and they claimed they didn't hear anything. Second time, with the noise much louder now, my service advisor insisted I take a mechanic along for a ride. As I mentioned before, as soon as I made the 2-3 shift with him in the car, he commented on it right away.

Maybe mine was worse than yours in the first place. I have a dash cam in my car and I'm sure it's picked it up once or twice. I'll dig for a video and upload it so you can see how mine was.


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok. I'd like to see that.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cg88 (May 12, 2012)

Turns out I did have a video saved. See for yourself!


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I had been a little concerned about a similar sound. I had thought it was the turbo until I saw this thread. Thankfully it only took one visit to the dealership. They just called to tell me they'll be getting me a loaner and ordering a new trans. And to think I thought I had a dud of dealership. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi rayray,

I'm sorry to hear that you have experienced this concern with your Cruze. I understand that your vehicle is currently at the dealership being serviced. Feel free to contact us with any feedback you may have regarding your dealership visit. We work alongside the dealerships and will be glad to document your concern and feedback within our system. if any extra assistance is needed we can be reached via private message. I look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

This thread is old, but my 2014 seems to be starting to make this noise with 47k. Ugg. Good thing I bought the GM extended warranty. I might wait until it gets a little bit worse. 

I hear this whine noises that's been around for about a year. At first I thought it was tire noise, but it hasn't gone away with new tires. My guess is it's something in the final drive. It doesn't matter which gear the car is in, or if it's in neutral.


----------



## 2013_Eco (Nov 9, 2019)

Glad I found this thread, my 2013 eco is having this same issue at 60k miles. Unfortunately mine is out of warranty. Does anyone know if there's a class action suit on this issue? That's a pricey repair out of warranty for what seems like a very well known problem.


----------

